# Quick Cure??



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

From what I've read on this forum - this product seems to be very popular for treating Ich.

Two questions, what is the exact brand I should order and also, if I order this over the internet and have it shipped will freezing temps outside effect its potency or use.

Thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Head to your local Walmart. They have it there. Its a small bottle, costs a little over a dollar. You add like three drops per gallon. API brand.To me ordering it online is just too much since it can be found local fo a cheap enough price.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> Head to your local Walmart. They have it there. Its a small bottle, costs a little over a dollar. You add like three drops per gallon. API brand.To me ordering it online is just too much since it can be found local fo a cheap enough price.


Thanks, do you know the exact name. I don't want to get there and see three different bottles all with some form of Quick Cure as their name - lol


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Sorry, my bad.. Just noticed where you said API Brand.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep. API QuICK Cure.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice stuff you have there. I remember, earlier I always had 10 bottles PROTOCID behind the aquarium. To every 100 cc. The bottle was enough for 100 liters. It cost 1.00 M. was made ​​with malachite green. Very safe.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Its not API, it is just AP. There will only be one bottle that I have ever seen labelled at Quick Cure. Even if there are multiple as long as it is a standard that they all align to, doesn't really matter on brand.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You're looking for malechalite green and formulin as the active ingriedents.Kordons rid ich plus is the same also.Although not as concentrated(bigger bottle and dose).


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

ap quick cure works awesome just follow instructions and change water as per label put in at the first sign of ich and it should be a quick cure ,,lol,just as the label says


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah got ahead of myself, LOL AP not API


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've also used Quick Cure with really good results. I keep a bottle handy in case needed. Be aware though it WILL stain the silicone in your tanks as well as your hands, surfaces etc! It is a bear to remove from skin..basically has to wear off!


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks. I actually ordered my tanks with black silicone for this very reason.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have never had it stain my silicone. If it did it must wear off.


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

me neither jrman83 ,,,never had any problems with it staining anything


----------

